# Where Do I Find Aurora Xlerator Information???



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I went looking around and didn't have any luck. I'm looking for the various releases in order and sets. With the corresponding years and stuff like that. Slotmonsters doesn't cover them??

Help me please fella's.

Thanks Joe:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*A start...*

http://modelmotorist.com/web-content/axl3l.jsp

http://www.slotcarcentral.com/miva55/product/AXTSCOTUPLA.html


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*A smaller start*

I just started rebuilding my site. I have a few Xlerator references and will continue to update.

-Paul

http://sites.google.com/site/speedincaurorareference/home/aurora-xlerators-and-xlerators-ii


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Paul.

I am still wanting to know when they came out, which cars came first second third and so on. And sets too.

I will keep hunting.

I wonder if Bob's bible has anything. It's amazing I still don't have a copy of his book. I need a copy


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yes, the Bob Beers book has a section on XLerators. If I'm reading it right, there were exactly 10 bodies released as XLerators. This is the order he lists them in:

Ferrari GTO in red (modified by adding little wings on the front fenders in front of the wheelwells)
Ford GT in blue
Ford J car (4 different paint schemes)
Chaparral 2F (4 different paint schemes)
Camaro (3 different paint schemes)
Firebird (3 different paint schemes)
Vega (2 different paint schemes)
Blazer (4 different paint schemes)
Cougar (3 different paint schemes)
Willys (3 different paint schemes)

Sorry, no idea on which sets had which cars or when...

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sweet Rick thanks. Thats something to go on.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

You know...it just dawned on me that they used the AC two car method to run four cars at once...using diodes....

I had the 4 car set as a kid...still have one body that is hacked up...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Crimnick said:


> You know...it just dawned on me that they used the AC two car method to run four cars at once...using diodes....
> 
> I had the 4 car set as a kid...still have one body that is hacked up...


Yeah, I'm pretty sure Faller and Lionel both used versions of the same thing for different purposes.

--rick


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I wonder if Bob's bible has anything. It's amazing I still don't have a copy of his book. I need a copy


Bob's book is still available from Bob hisownself. I have one and am very happy I bought it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A must have.

You wont regret it.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't know why I don't have it. Maybe because I know the whole collection in there (most of the cars) came from a Tom, who I know for a long time. I guess it might have something to do with it. 

But I need to get me a copy!!!


----------

